# Progynova



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies, can u tell me will this progynova stop me from ovulating?

also does it dely af coming?

lisa
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lisa, 

I don't think progynova stops you ovulating on its own but I'm not too sure- it probably will prevent AF coming as it builds up the womb lining-

Are you having FET? Are you on any other drugs?

Livity x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Hun, thanks for replying.

i am also on steriods and from day 15 i will be on cione gel untill OTD. they want to do ET on day 22 of my cycle and my last 2 cycles ahve been 26 and 27 days so i am a litle worried i wil start to bleed before they implant.

lisa
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Jesse, 

I should think the combination of the crinone which is progesterone and the oestrogen will do their job- and hold off Af

Did you down regulate on this cycle? if you did you won't be ovulating any way?

Good luck

Livity


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Livity,

no i didnt DR i just started the progynova on day 1 of my cycle, i double the dose today and scan either day 11 or 13 not sure what will be better yet, go to a new clinic who have never seen me,or gotothe clinic that has done all my own egg ivf, and they are execting me to do another cycle in jan, but trying thi first.

i am doing FET in cz so not in the uk.

lisa
xx


----------

